# The Age of Rage TC Forum Quiz



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

Here is my adapted quiz:

*Being stuck in a thread about the validity or otherwise of atonality.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Reading yet another poll about Beethoven being better than Mozart, or vice versa.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Listening to too much second-rate Romantic music.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Injustices and unfairness on the TC forum of any sort.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Being blamed and shamed for liking "that sort of music".
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*People not apologising quickly enough on the forum.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*People who "talk past each other" on the forum.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Forum members not "liking" your insightful posts.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Unresolved issues regarding Post-modern music.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Being inconvenienced by forum members who don't like my sort of music.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Cruelty towards those who love Baroque music.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*When stresses of the daily read-through of posts on the forum get too much.
*_Often - 3
Sometimes - 2
Rarely or never - 1

_

*Scoring*
*Between 24 and 36
*You need to seek professional help because you have a serious anger problem and it needs to be sorted out before the moderators step in and give you an infraction.
*Between 18 and 24
*You can control your temper sometimes; however, when stressed or tired and hungry your anger gets extreme and you start posting insults to certain forum members who never listen about anything Woodduck has to say about Wagner.
*Between 12 and 18
*This shows that you don't sweat the small stuff and are cool, calm and collected. And probably like Pérotin.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

We've all agreed to ignore your thread until you get plssed-off and start throwing things.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> Here is my adapted quiz:
> 
> *Being stuck in a thread about the validity or otherwise of atonality.
> *_Often - 3
> ...


Only if Pérotin is some sort of drug!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Those of us who read from bottom to top are coolest of all.


----------

